# fichier pdf ne s'ouvrent pas . ( powerbook g4 10.4.11)



## simosim (30 Mai 2011)

saluuut tous le monde j'ai telecharger sur mon powerbook g4 quelque leçons de mon normalisé en format PDF , mais ils ne s'ouvrent pas avec l'application ( APERçU) ; 

ya un autre logiciel svp pour ""mac os X 10.4.11""??

et merci


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2011)

Le reader d'Adobe !


----------

